# Do You/Have You Suffered from Poor Circulation?



## pinksugar (Sep 26, 2008)

I was talking to Mags (Magosienne) about this yesterday or so -

At night, I suffer from poor circulation - usually my arms go dead and it's painful enough to wake me up.

I did a quick internet search and most material on cures for poor circulation seem to be either spam, or to suggest things that aren't relevant to me -

stop smoking, improve diet, do more exercise (I'm a non smoker who has a decent diet and I do exercise).

the only thing suggested is to increase liquid intake, which I should definitely do!

Do you or have you suffered from poor circulation? have you been offered any advice or have you found a solution?

Apparently poor circulation can be the warning sign for other issues or possible outcomes - stroke, cancer, etc!

I'd be interested to hear your suggestions, comments etc


----------



## Karren (Sep 26, 2008)

Yeah!!! its really bad in the winter.. My feet and hands are always cold... I don't smoke, eat ok and exersize a lot.. Drink 4 -5 liters of liquids plus.. Some days my arms go to sleep at night too..

Plus I have Raynaud's Syndrom where the blood will just drain out of one or more fingers causing them to go cold..

I do have a really low heart rate at rest... 42... If I get up too fast I can get really light headed. And low to normal blood pressure so I've always wondered if that was one of the problems... Not enough pressure to pump the blood to the end of the line? I've never had any doctor tell me a good solutuon and I've had this for decades...


----------



## pinksugar (Sep 26, 2008)

well that's funny, I'm the same, exercise, ok diet, no smoking (ok, I could stand to have a bit more water...)

but yeah.. MY heart rate is the opposite. Incredibly fast! I don't have particularly high blood pressure but I do have a very very fast heartbeat.

So, maybe it's using too much oxygen and I run out or something?? lol


----------



## Karren (Sep 26, 2008)

Maybe you need to sleep less? Or maybe its because your on the wrong side of the planet and all the oxygen has floated to the northern hemisphere!! Hahaha

I'd really don't know what to do.. I've found out sleeping on my side helps a bit.. And I wear two pair of socks in the winter!!


----------



## magneticheart (Sep 26, 2008)

I've always had poor circulation in my hands and feet, even when I was a baby according to my Mum

My feet are always icy cold. Right now I'm wearing 3 pairs of socks





My hands aren't as bad but they're still quite cold compared to most people. My mum's tried all the diet changes, more exercises, making me sleep on my side and getting more fresh air tips in the past especially when I was a toddler and nothing has worked. I guess I've just got used to it now.


----------



## pinksugar (Sep 26, 2008)

well I wouldn't be so concerned if it didn't wake me up or feel so painful. I'm concerned it may be a symptom of something worse!


----------



## KatJ (Sep 26, 2008)

My daddy just had to have surgery because he was getting almost no circulation to his right foot. I'd been telling him for months that his foot just didn't look right and he should get it checked out. But, being the stubborn old man that he is, he waited until the point where he couldn't sleep because his foot was in so much pain. I don't know exactly what the problem was, but there was some type of nerve damage.


----------



## Bec688 (Sep 27, 2008)

Rosie, how are you sleeping? back, side, tummy? At some point during the night you are probably putting your body weight on your arm/leg and cutting off the circulation. When you say your arms go dead, do you also get the pins and needles sensation?


----------



## pinksugar (Sep 28, 2008)

kind of pins and needles, mostly painful/numb. I usually sleep with them bent at the elbow so when they start feeling sore I stretch them out. It never used to be a problem. I guess I'm too heavy to sleep like that (on my tummy or side with my arms underneath) anymore! lol


----------



## magosienne (Sep 28, 2008)

Hmm, let's see, in winter my hands and feet get so cold i wear multiple layers of fabrics. I have never seen it as a circulation problem, more like an extension of my sensitivity to the weather, winter turning me into a mummy. What is weird is usually i hardly feel cold, when people pick up a cardigan i'm perfectly fine with a short sleeve teeshirt.

I have some knee high socks i put on at night, if my feet are cold when i go to bed, i'll stay awake until i get up to cover them. It's never painful, but sometimes they're numb. I start sleeping on my belly or on one side, but i'll finish sleeping on my back.

I also make sure my bed is a cocoon, i have a warm wool blanket, plus another blanket made of fleece. Does my cat count as an optional source of heat ? Lol

I also have eczema so i tend to have cardigans and gloves in fleece, and i'll never stress enough the importance of recycling plastic bottles !

Mom had to give me a pair of warm socks today because my feet were cold.


----------



## heavenly84 (Dec 28, 2008)

I also have poor circulation, and finally heard some things that might help.

Make sure your vitamins are at where they are supposed to me. Many women lack in B12, iron, vitamin C, Vitamin D and Vitamin E. And those can also help contribute to the poor circulation.

Mine was cause of a low B12 and iron. And not starting to get that in control. Time will tell. But so far, my hard and feet arent ice cold like they used to be. And my feet and hands would be cold even when I was buring up.

So get your blood work checked out.

Also I started drinking lots of herbal teas. There are certain types out there that are great for circulation, but a pain in the ass to find in certain areas. Usually European stores have teas that arent found in common supermarkets, some of those teas also help for circulation.

Best of luck to you!


----------



## pinksugar (Dec 28, 2008)

wow, Thanks heavenly! that makes a lot of sense since I did have low iron levels in the past! I'll have to ask at my local organic food place what teas might be suitable for poor circulation as well.


----------



## heavenly84 (Dec 28, 2008)

No prob. Hope it helped.

I know it is a pain, the pains and needles and the cold feeling.

Finally learned I had low iron and now Im on B12, and Iron blah blah and so far *knock on wood*, these past few days that I started I have seen a change.

And yes Organic teas, juices and vitamins are also on my load list



. You will get way more iron from organic spinach, than non organic. And dont skip meals. (yes another sin on mine in the past I just stopped).

Really hope it all works out for you, and that will solve it.

Hope you are having great holidays also!


----------



## pinksugar (Dec 28, 2008)

I am so going to T2 to check out what circulation related teas they sell, haha!

I have iron tablets, but I haven't taken them in a while, I thought I was back to normal. I will start taking them and report back.

Welcome to Mut BTW! hope your own hols are equally awesome


----------



## heavenly84 (Dec 28, 2008)

Yeah I didnt think I needed vitamins with extra iron. Now lol need that, and getting B12 shots, till it gets at a level the docotrs are happy with. And they said once it is to make sure I constantly get B12 n iron, even if i feel good lol. And if it is the same thing as me, you will. So take those pills till you double check with them for those two. Pain in the ass blood test yeah, but worth it



.

And thanks for the welcome!


----------



## pinksugar (Dec 28, 2008)

I hear you, I had to get shots a few years ago for iron... so bad. I used to get really stressed and hyperventilate - I hate shots! One time I had to have an oxygen mask, LOL.


----------



## Saja (Dec 28, 2008)

Try researching pinched nerves and brachial plexus injuries. I have an extra rib which is causing nerve compression and have similar symptoms. I cant sleep on my right arm anymore, which is my favorite way to sleep. i have woken up from the pain of my arm throbbing or being asleep many times.


----------



## heavenly84 (Dec 28, 2008)

Lmao I swear I thought I was going to need that also. I cant look when they are getting ready. Im like just please dont tell me when you are about to do it, thats when I get like OMG! haha

Its a very good lesson. Take my vitamins, eat right and not skip meals. Or get shot in the arm for not doing what I am supposed to, and suffer circulation. LOL.


----------



## pinksugar (Dec 28, 2008)

thanks Saja. That's also something to look into! That sounds painful for you


----------



## magosienne (Dec 28, 2008)

Thanks heavenly, that was interestign to read.

Thank goodness i never had to have shots, Rosie i'm sure i would hyperventilate too. I can't stand the view of the needle each time i get my blood checked, so i'm wondering (hoping i will never find out lol) how i would react in that situation.


----------



## heavenly84 (Jan 2, 2009)

For the girls who have bad circulation and have numbness and tingiling. GO GET A DOCTOR TO CHECK IT OUT AND TELL HIM OR HER WHERE IT IS NUMB AND TINGLES!!!

My friend who also has bad circulation, she also had numbness of her legs, feet, hands. Well she told me that before christmas she went to the doctors and it was not only circulation. That is a sign of MS. And the numbness and tingiling was her body fighting an attack. I was and still am shocked and scared for her. But also wanted to tell the ones who have those 2 things to do something. Hopefully it isnt that. But I looked it up to be more informed as a friend I guess and that disease does hit and affect many women between the ages of 20-40.

I hope everyone is just having bad circulation only, but please be safe.

Take care!


----------



## Chaela (Jan 11, 2009)

I have Raynaud's Disease or Primary Raynauds which is when the capillaries have spasms causing them to constrict and prevent blood flow. If you have poor circulation you defiantly need to go to a doctor and make sure that its not caused by something more serious. I remember having to get tested to make sure that I didn't have RA or Lupus. The only things that I've found that work is elevating my legs above my heart and thermal hunting socks




lol and these things here called Hot Hands and Hot Feet, they sell them at WalMart and sporting good stores.


----------



## Roxie (Jan 11, 2009)

scary, I have poor circulation too. Always have cold hands and feet and extremely painful legs. If I sit for too long my legs just go numb. I have started exercizing more but it hasn't really changed anything. I am still working on eating better (who can get enough of the right food when everything is so damn expensive) and I deffinitely don't have enough water. I have high blood pressure, but I absolutely hate doctors so I don't know that I'd want to go visit them....


----------

